# Towhee 03/27/08 - 05/14/20



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I was reminded of how much joy I shared on this forum about my Towhee.

Her antics, her spirit, her adventures, what an amazing mother she was to a total of 30 puppies.

The anguish when she was hit & thrown by a car and how she pulled through and even continued to draw a crowd at obedience trials....when she was good she was very good, even being awarded a HIT at a golden specialty. When she was not so good, she derived great pleasure in pleasing her audience and honestly I loved her antics & creativity.

But also her willingness and absolute delight to find the lap of a friend she just had not met yet....stewards and bar setters were always a delightful surprise to her.

I never met a dog so mischievous, so loving, so ... well Towhee. Equally at home in the obedience or agility ring, so enthusiastic on wherever the Xterra might take her next, the walks, the hikes, the hanging around / playing / training. She had a very special zest for life.

She was peacefully sent to her heavenly home last night, being held by me as she drifted away. You see I couldn't save her so I had to let her go.

For those that remember my stories about her, her story ended surrounded by love.

My computer crashed and my replacement should have my pictures & videos, but for now I don't have any pictures or videos to post here..... but I wanted to update those who fell in love with Ms Towhee through this forum.

Godspeed precious one.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sunrise, I am so very sorry to read this...........

Towhee was a very special girl. My thoughts are with you. 

Run free sweetheart


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. Sounds like she had a wonderful life and added much joy to yours.
Jules


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm so sorry. I know she had a wonderful life with you.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sharon.... I'm so sorry.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh no, I am so so sorry. She held a very special place in my (and Tito's) heart.
Run free sweet Towhee.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm one of those who fell in love with Towhee while reading your posts. I just lost a little piece of my heart now, knowing she's gone. Words can't express how sorry I am. What a wonderful girl!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

So sorry to hear this.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I saw this and my heart dropped, she couldn't possibly be old enough... I just can't believe how the time has passed. Towhee has been an institution here, I'm so sorry for your heartache. Please share photos when you are able to. I'd really like to see them.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm so sorry. I loved reading Towhee stories. I would love to see the photos too, when you are able.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

So sorry for your loss !


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

What a wonderful tribute and thank you for sharing her with us. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope memories of your beautiful girl bring peace to your heart soon.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. Would you like me to add her name to The Rainbow Bridge List?.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Oh Sharon, I'm so so sorry. Towhee will be remembered by many - whether we met her in person or not. Run free sweet girl!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Sharon, I’m so sorry for your loss.
What a lovely well lived, well loved life she had with you.
Run free Towhee.


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

I am so terribly sorry to read this. I loved reading about the beautiful Towhee. What a life she lived! Sending hugs to you.💔


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

So very sorry to hear about Towhee. It’s so hard to say goodbye.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I have loved your posts about her over the years. I am so sorry you had to say goodbye.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

That would be wonderful. Thank you



swishywagga said:


> I'm so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. Would you like me to add her name to The Rainbow Bridge List?.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks 

One of the videos I am hoping to recapture is the video of her being loaded onto a plane to meet you & Tito... refusing to board until she was safely loaded and seeing her head pop up in her crate like, hey what's this new adventure ....




hotel4dogs said:


> Oh no, I am so so sorry. She held a very special place in my (and Tito's) heart.
> Run free sweet Towhee.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry. It sounds like Towhee had such a wonderful life and was very loved. I hope you find peace in memories of your times together.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss, run free at the rainbow bridge Towhee!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss of sweet Towhee.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry about Towhee. I haven't logged in since we lost Brinkley, but I wanted to come on here and express my condolences. Such a sweet girl.


----------



## pot of gold (Aug 15, 2019)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, she was such a beautiful girl. 
Sending you lots of love.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm so sorry about your beautiful girl.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I haven't logged on here for over a year, but when I saw the sad news of Towhee's passing, I had to.

I remember vividly reading your posts about Towhee's antics. One of the worst moments I spent here on this forum was reading about her getting hit by a car, with my heart in my throat. I loved reading about her puppies and the happy and exciting times she shared with you. It doesn't seem possible that it could be time to say goodbye already.

Thank you for sharing the lovely Miss Towhee with all of us. She was truly an institution on the forum and I will miss hearing about her more than I can express.

Wishing you peace and comfort. Godspeed sweet Towhee.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh, I missed this. I'm so sorry that you lost her. Sympathies and kind thoughts coming your way from Canada.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thank you. She totally loved her life and life totally loved her. She was the golden girl who never met a person or adventure that made her pause in concern or alarm.

I am so grateful that she got to spend her final week home with me due to Covid-19 work from home directives and the prior few weeks with Mike & Barb, who got to watch her antics & zest with daughter Finch (both were in season).

Fly high beautiful girl. Thank you for the rainbow you sent to let me know you were safely home.



brianne said:


> I haven't logged on here for over a year, but when I saw the sad news of Towhee's passing, I had to.
> 
> I remember vividly reading your posts about Towhee's antics. One of the worst moments I spent here on this forum was reading about her getting hit by a car, with my heart in my throat. I loved reading about her puppies and the happy and exciting times she shared with you. It doesn't seem possible that it could be time to say goodbye already.
> 
> ...


----------



## WatsonsMom (Dec 23, 2019)

I did not know Towhee, but I know and share your grief. They are so very special, our Goldens. She had a wonderful life, and was so loved by everyone. My Watson has joined her only a few days later. May they run through the green fields together, and may your heart heal in time.


----------

